# To the Motorcycle mounted Androids.



## Millioke (Sep 29, 2011)

I just recently mounted my gnex to my bike because I think the speedometer is off. I use gps test+. Sure nuff its off.

Anyways... What apps do you other riders use?

Sent from my BlackICE Galaxy Nexus


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I noticed while using the car home app (ultimate or something, idr, it's in the store, lol) that my speedo was off by 3 MPH. This whole time I thought I was constantly doing 9MPH over the speed limit, instead I've been doing 6.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> I noticed while using the car home app (ultimate or something, idr, it's in the store, lol) that my speedo was off by 3 MPH. This whole time I thought I was constantly doing 9MPH over the speed limit, instead I've been doing 6.


Was it this one? https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=spinninghead.carhome&hl=en


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Was it this one? https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=spinninghead.carhome&hl=en


Yes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Millioke (Sep 29, 2011)

Here it is in action. Nice and big speedometer.

Sent from my BlackICE Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Just make sure the app is programed right.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

